# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  بين الوطن البديل والأصيل : هذا ما حصل مع الذهبي والبخيت في المخيمات !!

## الحصن نيوز

أمام كاميرا التلفزيون الأردني التي صورت كالعادة الجانب البروتوكولي الرسمي من الزيارة تجول عام 2007 رئيس الوزراء الأردني أنذاك معروف البخيت في أزقة مخيم الوحدات الشهير للاجئين الفلسطينيين.

وإنتقالا من مكان إستقبال رئيس الحكومة في  مقر نادي المخيم وحتى مقر لجنة إدارة المكان تجول البخيت بين الأزقة أمام  الكاميرات مستعرضا حرس الشرف على طريقة اللاجئين البائسة بطبيعة الحال وهم  مجموعة من صبية وتلامذة المخيم إصطفوا على الجنبين ورفعوا الأعلام الأردنية  مرتدين زي الجيش العربي وهم في حالة تعييش { يعني يهتفون بالتحية للملك}.

وسط الصبية تواجدت النساء اللواتي يطلقن  الزغاريت والأهازيج المرافقة بمناسبة حضور الزائر الكبير وحفاظا على حسه  الديموقراطي المألوف قرر البخيت الإستماع لنشطاء المخيم وقادته في حوار  صريح .

أهم مقطع في هذا الحوار تجاهلته تغطية  التلفزيون فقد وقف أحد أبناء المخيم قائلا: دولة الرئيس نرحب بكم.. لقد  شاهدتم توق أهالي المخيم للدولة الأردنية وهؤلاء قالوا بوضوح اليوم لكم  كتعبير عن الدولة الأردنية: نحن نريدكم لكن دون أن ننسى فلسطين .. أضاف  الرجل : سيدي هل تريدوننا؟.

.. طبعا أطلق البخيت إجابة من النوع الذي  كان يصفه المرحوم جمعة حماد ب{تمزيط الكلام} فقال عموميات وتجاهل الإجابة  المباشرة ثم إنتهت الزيارة وقرر البخيت في نفس العام الوقوف علي محطة مخيم  آخر هو البقعة أكبر مخيمات اللاجئين في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية .

في البقعة إقتصر الأمر على لقاء بدون مراسم  ورافقت كاميرا التلفزيون لوقت قصير الزيارة فصور أهالي المخيم حوارهم مع  البخيت في قاعة مغلقة وصغيرة وبدون علمه على الأرجح وتم تسريب شريط فيديو  يظهر فيه المشهد التالي : رجل في الخمسين من عمره يقف بعد الإستماع لمداخلة  الرئيس البخيت ويقول : سيدي بإختصار إبني الشاب ولد في الأردن وعاش كأردني  وحصل على تعليمه الجامعي بتفوق لكنه لا يستطيع العمل كضابط مخابرات وهو  يرغب بذلك.

المداخلة ضمنيا كانت تنطوي على سؤال : هل  يصبح الأردن وطنا بديلا إذا عمل الشاب اللاجيء كمواطن أردني ضابطا في جهاز  المخابرات أم أن الخوف من أن يفكر الشاب بتحرير وطنه الفلسطيني إنطلاقا من  عمله في جهاز الأمن في وطنه الأردني؟.

.. إجابة البخيت تجاهلت الإحتمالين وتحدثت  عن الثالث بصراحة وهو قرار الإدارة الأردنية منذ عام 1970 بإبعاد  الفلسطينيين عن الوظائف الحساسة بعد الخيانات التي حصلت في ذلك العام  مسجلا- نقصد البخيت- أول إعتراف رسمي بهذا الأمر.

رئيس الوزراء التالي بعد البخيت هو نادر  الذهبي وصاحبنا هنا قرر تجريب حظه أيضا مع المخيمات فبل دعوة لزيارة مخيم

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]no comment [/align]*

----------


## المعتز ابوشنب

غريب 
في فتره كان رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي
ورئيس مجلس الاعيان طاهر المصري
ورئيس المجلس القضائي الوزني
هل هناك وظائف حساسه اكبر من ذلك

----------

